# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## daisysaroma

:Big Grin: 
Hallo,

Mijn naam is Daisy, ik ben 42 jaar en werkzaam in de zorg.
Daarnaast ben ik bezig om van mijn grote liefde een bloeiende praktijk te maken, Aromatherapie. Ik ben een gediplomeerd aromatherapeute die werkt met etherische olien om het lichaam een steuntje in de juiste richting te geven.

Mijn interesse in het menselijk lichaam en welzijn hebben mij naar deze site geleid. Wellicht kunnen we elkaar helpen op welzijnsvlakken en gezondheid.

Groetjes Daisy

----------


## dotito

Hallo Daisy,

Van harte welkom bij MediCyti, zeer boeiende hobby heb jij als ik het zo mag noemen, aromatherapeute. Kan hier op forum nog zeker van pas komen.

Groetjes do

----------


## daisysaroma

> Hallo Daisy,
> 
> Van harte welkom bij MediCyti, zeer boeiende hobby heb jij als ik het zo mag noemen, aromatherapeute. Kan hier op forum nog zeker van pas komen.
> 
> Groetjes do


Hay Dotito,

In het begin was het een hobby ja zeker, maar nu is het een manier van leven. Ik zou echt geen dag zonder mijn aromatherapie kunnen!
Groetjes Daisy

----------


## jolanda27

Daisy,

Welkom op deze site, lijkt me een mooi beroep om uit te oefenen. Veel succes met het opbouwen van je eigen praktijk. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------

